# Blower motor kicking off and on



## Hntn1 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I'm new here as you can probably tell.
i would like to know if someone would take a minute or so to answer a question or 2 about something thats happening with my furnace/blower motor.

I have a AC/Heat all in one unit. Electronic ignition. This is in a mobile home.

When i have my thermostat set at lets say 71 degrees for heat. You can tell the difference of when the furnace is kicking on and then the blower starts up to warm the house.  And it comes on with no problem.

What I have been experiencing is  the blower motor kicking off and on and not producing heat just cool air.. It don't always do it though. 
Just tonight the blower motor would kick on and run for say 30-60 seconds. Then shut down and then kick right back on.And run for a few seconds and shut down again.

I checked my thermostat and it was set at 71 and i kicked it down to 70 and it hasnt done it since.  I have experienced this before too even if i have my thermostat turned to the off position the motor sometimes kicks on and runs.

I'm kinda confused about whats going on with it.  I have a brand new spare motor squirrel cage and was thinking of putting it in.  I thought that maybe it was the motor going bad.

If i made that clear as mud please let me know. I would appreciate anyones input.

Thank you.


----------



## Hube (Nov 26, 2008)

need more info; Does the burner continue to run when the fan shuts off?
Or has the burner shut down and then the fan shuts off a bit later?


----------



## kok328 (Nov 26, 2008)

Doesn't sound like the motor.  The green wire on your tstat is what (indirectly) powers on the blower motor.


----------



## hondadrv24 (Nov 26, 2008)

it could be a limit switch going bad.  I had a similar problem last year and replaced one safety limit and the problem was fixed.  Can't remember if the circuit is supposed to be open or closed, but if you take your volt meter and touch the connections on the limit switch with the wires off of it you should either show continuity or an open circuit.  pretty sure its supposed to be closed.


----------

